# Bremont Supermarine 301 wrist shots and thoughts?



## trebor2

Would welcome wrist shots and thoughts on the Bremont Supermarine 301.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

I'd like to get some pics and impressions as well. Ever since the Mach 1 which I really love, I quite like the more compact form factor watches by Bremont. Yet to see the vintage styled 301 in person.


----------



## OptiUK

Tried this on today...










Despite the fact that it's a 40mm watch, I think it wears pretty well on my skinny 6.5 inch wrist. Surprisingly thin and the lugs really do curve downwards to hug the wrist which I think helps.

Will most probably pick this up next week.

Opti

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dwilliams851

I have 7.5inch plus wrists, so it's a little too small for me.

Still love it though.


----------



## Pedronev85

Sadly I let mine go a short while back to purchase a Speedy, which as much as I love it I can't help but wish I still had the 301 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jubbaa

I really like the 40mm supermarines and am glad Bremont are shrinking their case sizes. 

I purchased s300bk and let it go a few months later , for me the lugs seemed odd and out of proportion to the case , and I just couldn't love the dial . Its a shame because I love Bremont as a brand, and as I said prefer smaller case sizes . IMO it was a great first effort at that size but just wasn't quite there for me ( and with others in my collection fighting for wrist time I had to let it go ) 

I think the 301 has more character too , had I gone with this over the 300bk it may have lasted longer


----------



## 41Mets

Thoughts compared to the Tudor black bay? Quality, price, features, etc?


----------



## Independent George

41Mets said:


> Thoughts compared to the Tudor black bay? Quality, price, features, etc?


I just bought an S300, which is essentially the S301, but with Arabic Numeral indices.

I am a Bremont fanboy, and I love my 300. I happen to think Bremont's entire line-up is quite handsome. They do not make a single unattractive watch.

To be honest, Black Bays are a better value proposition that either the S300/301. The MSRP for a BB 58 on a strap is $3,250, the S301 is $4,095.

The one advantage the Bremont has, a least for me, is a date window, which, to many other folks, is not an advantage at all. But I am very OCD about that, my watches have to tell the time and date (naturally, I own a no-date Stowa).

Both are COSC certified. The Tudor has a better power reserve, 70 hours to approx 50. The BB has a WR of 200m, the S301 at 300m. Not a huge fan of the Tudor snowflake hands, I find them ugly, but they are something very distinctly Tudor. I like the S301 sizing better at 40mm, but, of course, YMMV. I do like the S301 dial color very much -- the matte black dial and bezel are almost a dark chocolate color, and it pairs very well with the faux-aged indices and lume. The Bremont caseback is engraved, it is very well done. I don't have a distinct memory of caseback engraving and the Tudor, but I could be wrong.

I think overall quality is equal. Both are very solid watches. I have never owned a Tudor, but i have fondled more than a few. I think that BBs are a little heavier on the wrist, but I could be wrong.


----------



## 41Mets

Independent George said:


> I just bought an S300, which is essentially the S301, but with Arabic Numeral indices.
> 
> I am a Bremont fanboy, and I love my 300. I happen to think Bremont's entire line-up is quite handsome. They do not make a single unattractive watch.
> 
> To be honest, Black Bays are a better value proposition that either the S300/301. The MSRP for a BB 58 on a strap is $3,250, the S301 is $4,095.
> 
> The one advantage the Bremont has, a least for me, is a date window, which, to many other folks, is not an advantage at all. But I am very OCD about that, my watches have to tell the time and date (naturally, I own a no-date Stowa).
> 
> Both are COSC certified. The Tudor has a better power reserve, 70 hours to approx 50. The BB has a WR of 200m, the S301 at 300m. Not a huge fan of the Tudor snowflake hands, I find them ugly, but they are something very distinctly Tudor. I like the S301 sizing better at 40mm, but, of course, YMMV. I do like the S301 dial color very much -- the matte black dial and bezel are almost a dark chocolate color, and it pairs very well with the faux-aged indices and lume. The Bremont caseback is engraved, it is very well done. I don't have a distinct memory of caseback engraving and the Tudor, but I could be wrong.
> 
> I think overall quality is equal. Both are very solid watches. I have never owned a Tudor, but i have fondled more than a few. I think that BBs are a little heavier on the wrist, but I could be wrong.


Thank you! I think I would need to handle one in person, but my general sense after talking with a bunch of people is that maybe it's price to little high for what you're getting. Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## Independent George

41Mets said:


> Thank you! I think I would need to handle one in person, but my general sense after talking with a bunch of people is that maybe it's price to little high for what you're getting. Thank you for your feedback!


You can always haggle. My AD told me that Bremont has increased their margins a little bit, allowing for ADs to give better discounts to customers they like. And it's also the end of the year, they want to blow out stock.

The thing is, I paid less for my S300 on a bracelet that I would have for a BB41 on a bracelet, even though the BB41 MSRP is $1,000 less. In LA, my local Tudor dealers are connected to Rolex dealers, and AD's pick up business when someone comes in for a steel Sub and finds the display case empty. The Tudor AD would not budge on a BB41, didn't have any BB58s in stock but could set me up with one for over MSRP, wink wink, nudge nudge.

At the same time, I read forums posts that say only suckers pay full MSRP for a Tudor.

As I said before, I think the quality is equal, but I would give the Bremont an edge in overall quality because of slightly better case finishing, dial detail, better fit, and a little lighter weight. And those hands on the Tudor, ugh. I find BBs a little raw, but also a very, very solid watch. Bremont's are a little more refined. But again, YMMV. I am a Bremont fanboy, after all. But as for value, the edge goes the Tudor.


----------



## 41Mets

I reacquired this, actually the exact same watch that I sold last spring in order to pick up a diver at a lower price. And I really like this what I missed it when I sold it.

But good to l know about AD prices. I don't love the look of the bremont bracelet but the case and lug design look spectacular. So I'd go the less expensive route with them anyway.


----------



## Independent George

41Mets said:


> I reacquired this, actually the exact same watch that I sold last spring in order to pick up a diver at a lower price. And I really like this what I missed it when I sold it.
> 
> But good to l know about AD prices. I don't love the look of the bremont bracelet but the case and lug design look spectacular. So I'd go the less expensive route with them anyway.


That LH Sinn looks great. What model is that?

Bremont bracelets are a terrible value proposition. They are perfectly fine bracelets, but they are not Rolex/IWC fine bracelets, and their pricing approaches those. I prefer Bremonts on straps anyway, I think their design language lends itself best to straps. I wanted a bracelet because my diver is going to follow me into the shower and the pool. If I couldn't get the S300 on a bracelet for the price offered, I was prepared to purchase one on a rubber strap and buy a vintage leather horween and spring bar pliers.

I am jealous of your GO. Pic?

The vintage strap on the S301 is nice, and it's a little softer than the usual Bremont strap, which are generally a little "hard," but I think that's because stock Bremont straps used to come with deployant clasps instead of tang buckles, which they switched to last year to help ease off on pricing. The "hard" strap is a common complaint when reviewing Bremont's, but I like a "hard" straps because it keeps its shape longer.


----------



## 41Mets

Independent George said:


> That LH Sinn looks great. What model is that?
> 
> Bremont bracelets are a terrible value proposition. They are perfectly fine bracelets, but they are not Rolex/IWC fine bracelets, and their pricing approaches those. I prefer Bremonts on straps anyway, I think their design language lends itself best to straps. I wanted a bracelet because my diver is going to follow me into the shower and the pool. If I couldn't get the S300 on a bracelet for the price offered, I was prepared to purchase one on a rubber strap and buy a vintage leather horween and spring bar pliers.
> 
> I am jealous of your GO. Pic?
> 
> The vintage strap on the S301 is nice, and it's a little softer than the usual Bremont strap, which are generally a little "hard," but I think that's because stock Bremont straps used to come with deployant clasps instead of tang buckles, which they switched to last year to help ease off on pricing. The "hard" strap is a common complaint when reviewing Bremont's, but I like a "hard" straps because it keeps its shape longer.


This sinn is the EZM2 hydro, the current UX.

This is my GO.


----------



## zero_cool

41Mets said:


> Thoughts compared to the Tudor black bay? Quality, price, features, etc?


The BB on the leather strap w/ deployant clasp is very nice! It's tough to find Bremont and Tudors in the same AD.


----------



## zero_cool

41Mets said:


> I reacquired this, actually the exact same watch that I sold last spring in order to pick up a diver at a lower price. And I really like this what I missed it when I sold it.
> 
> But good to l know about AD prices. I don't love the look of the bremont bracelet but the case and lug design look spectacular. So I'd go the less expensive route with them anyway.


Now we're talking! I want an EZM13 haha


----------



## nicholasnick

had no idea how close this design was to the newer Tudor's. I really didn't know much about Bremont at all


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY

41Mets said:


> Thoughts compared to the Tudor black bay? Quality, price, features, etc?


Well I was considering the Tudor and the S501 and the next level up from this one. And the also had the Omega Seamaster 300 on my short list. Here is my take on the two and I have been collecting since the late 90s and this is going to be my last watch probably for many years and start putting serious money back into my photography.

Case: Bremonts is hardened which is a personal big plus for me and I find the finish work quite a bit better.

Lume: Both are excellent but you get lume in the bezel also on the Bremont.

Bezel: I find the bezel action crisper with a distinct click noise I prefer on the Bremont.

Movement: For me this is going to be the watch that travels with me across South America when the wife and I live in Ecuador during the winter months years from now. I am looking to make this my travel watch. And I wanted a great movement you could basically find a watch maker anywhere in the world that could work on it if needed and that is the Bremont. Not to crazy about a new unproven movement that Tudor gives you.

This of course is subjective but holding both watches that were on my short list of ones to buy the Bremont gives you that more substantial feel like you are getting something that is built to last. It felt like I was holding the Submariner or the Seamaster 300 I was considering also. I never liked the Sub but it is a well built solid watch and you know it when you hold it.

I don't sell my watches so I do not even consider resale value or have the slightest idea, I just get what I like and use my watches.

Finally I just wanted something you could not normally get from a mall.

Picking up my Bremont on Tuesday.


----------

